# gnome-light 2.18 ?

## pancurski

Pojawiło się już gnome 2.18 jako ~. Fajnie, ale czy bedzie też gnome-light 2.18 ? Wiecie coś na ten temat ? Czy wraz z wersją 2.18 zrezygnowano z odchudzonego gnoma.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

----------

## Pryka

miła wiadomość i ja się przyłączam do pytania czy można liczyć na Gnome-light ???

----------

## m010ch

Tiaa - przerzuciłem całe FGO i tylko pytania "kiedy będzie" - żadnych odpowiedzi od devów :/

W ogóle GNOME jest coś po macoszemu traktowany w Gentoo. KDE 3.5.7 wyszło 22.05 i tego samego dnia było już w Portage.

GNOME 2.18 (premiera bodajże 14.03), nie dość, że w portage wylądowało dopiero 09.04, to do niedawna było i tak hard masked  :Confused: 

Póki więc GNOME-Light 2.18 niet - proponuję "alternatywę" - XFCE 4.4.1  :Cool: 

----------

## Odinist

A czemu nie zaproponowałeś gnome-light-2.16?   :Cool:  Magia cyferek czy cu?

Używam i chodzi zacnie, i pewnie nie zauważę różnicy po zaktualizowaniu w przyszłości do 2.18.0   :Confused: 

----------

## m010ch

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> A czemu nie zaproponowałeś gnome-light-2.16?

 

Z tego samego powodu, dla którego nie zaproponowałem gnome-light-2.14 - po to się chyba wydaje coraz to nowsze wersje software'u, żeby go używać właśnie w tych wersjach (IMO).

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Magia cyferek czy cu?

 

No ba  :Cool:   Bleeding edge rulez  :Cool: 

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Używam i chodzi zacnie

 

Nigdy nie twierdziłem, że coś było nie tak z GNOME 2.16  :Wink: 

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> pewnie nie zauważę różnicy po zaktualizowaniu w przyszłości do 2.18.0

 

Zależy czego używasz i czego potrzebujesz  :Smile:   (http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/en/)

----------

## wirus

Już jest

```
eix gnome-light

[I] gnome-base/gnome-light

     Available versions:  (2.0)  ~2.14.0 2.16.2 2.16.3 ~2.18.0

```

----------

## m010ch

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Już jest

 

Jak mawiał nasz były premier... Yes! Yes! Yes!  :Very Happy: 

----------

